# How far in Baja Ca



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

How far is an American car permitted to go into Baja California without needing some type of permit?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

All of Baja is a free zone...


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

How far is an American car permitted to go into Baja California without needing some type of permit? 




chicois8 said:


> All of Baja is a free zone...


Correct, but remember that you'll have to purchase a Temporary Vehicle Import Permit on the Baja side, if planning to take any of the Baja ferries over to the mainland.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

True, but I was answering the question asked........


----------

